# Louisville, Ky



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

We are looking for a campground around Louisville, Ky....any suggestions?


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

The KOA in south Louisville (it may actually be in Shepherdsville right out of lville) Is a family friendly campground. It was clean and quiet 5 years ago when we stayed there. Shepherdsville used to be home to the longest go kart trac in the US. It is very near the KOA. Six Flaggs Ky Kingdom is a good park to go to. They also have a pretty cool Zoo. I went to Seminary in Louisville. We lived there for 3 years. I would live there again if so led.
Blessings.


----------



## mandm (Mar 15, 2008)

Agreed. This KOA is an easy drive to the exposition center/airport area, probably another 10 minutes or so to downtown. Don't know when you are planning on heading down, but unless you have a hotrod, I wouldn't go the first weekend in August--this is street rod nationals and the KOA is PACKED!. nice pool, outdoor movie night (kid friendly I think--they showed CARS last year) and a playground for kids also.


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

If you get a chance, visit Lake Rudolph in Southern Indiana. The campground is connected to an amusment park and waterpark. Both are clean and family owned. Our kids loved it!

I think it's a couple hours away from Louisville.

Keith and Suzy
Covington, KY


----------



## M&M (May 15, 2008)

Lake Rudolph is great! It is next door to Holiday World which is one of the top rated amusement parks/water parks in the country. Free soft drinks and sun screen! Cleanest park I have ever been to....worth every penny. Spend lots of time at the water park - it is unbelievable! If you stay at Lake Rudolph, they provide free shuttle service to Holiday World. For more information: www.holidayworld.com and www.lakerudolph.com.

If anyone is going this weekend here is some information....

Lake Rudolph's Open House and 50th Anniversary Birthday Party is This Saturday, June 7th! 
This Saturday, June 7th, you're invited to our 7th Annual Open House...and we're also celebrating 50 Years of Family Memories. Experience guided and self-guided tours of Indiana's top rated RV park from 11am until 2pm CDT. See our popular Rental RVs, King Rental RVs, and Family Cabins during the tour. Chainsaw artist Willy Loper will also be performing carving demonstrations. From Noon until 2pm, Tom Raper RVs from Richmond, Indiana will be serving FREE hamburgers and hotdogs...and they will have new RVs on display. Sing Happy Birthday and have some free birthday cake at 1pm. Admission is FREE so bring your family and enjoy the day at Lake Rudolph.

From: An outback wannabee.....STILL LOOKING FOR A QUAD BUNKHOUSE!!!!


----------

